# Windows 10 1803 update issues(Solved!)



## kastriot (May 6, 2018)

I have Asus P6T Deluxe V2 with X5650 and after this update system would hang at blue boot logo, i decided to restore bios defaults and then update continued normaly, when everything was done i decided to restore my oc-ed bios settings but win would hang again at blue logo so i started to disable options in bios until i disabled in "Intel VT-d configuration" option "Enable VT-d" after that system would boot normaly and interesting thing is that this is disabled in default bios but i enabled it long time ago, but like i said this is happening only with 1803 update.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 6, 2018)

How was this solved?  Maybe it could help someone else, since there are numerous various problems with 1803 (and yes, I know many others have had no problems, as well).


----------



## kastriot (May 6, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> How was this solved?  Maybe it could help someone else, since there are numerous various problems with 1803 (and yes, I know many others have had no problems, as well).



By disabling option "Enable VT-d" like i said above


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 6, 2018)

Somehow I missed your answer in the middle of your post, which made it a little unclear.  Thanks for patiently answering my lack of extra-careful reading.


----------

